# My bids are low but,



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

So my bids are lo(hang and finish), but i do really well based on the man hours on my projects, why do i feel guilty about raising prices???


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

because you have a soul.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

because you want to retire penniless.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe you know what the quality of work that you do is worth. And not worth a penny more.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

endo_alley said:


> Maybe you know what the quality of work that you do is worth. And not worth a penny more.


Im not the joker slapping paper tape over 1/8" gaps by any means.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

There are all kinds of best practices that distinguish quality from crap.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

endo_alley said:


> There are all kinds of best practices that distinguish quality from crap.


Yeah, don't some of us know.


----------

